# Rechner lässt sich nicht (normal) herunterfahren!



## Der Maniac (26. Juli 2009)

*Rechner lässt sich nicht (normal) herunterfahren!*

Hallo Leute, 
seitedem ich mein Rechner neu gemacht habe, vor ca. 2 Monaten, kann ich diesen nichtmehr richtig herunterfahren.... 

Ich hab XP Home 32 Bit, wenn ich dann auf Start -> Ausschalten -> Ausschalten klicke, wird das Bild zwar so schwarz, also der dunkelt das ab, aber dann friert der komplett ein, es geht nichtsmehr... 
Ich habe den auchschon ca. 3 Stunden dann so laufen lassen, in der Hoffunung das sich das Problem von selber löst >_< Fehlgedacht!

Bevor ich den Rechner neugemacht habe habe ich meine beiden Festplatten mit der PCGH DVD ge-wiped, weil ich nen kompletten Systemcrash hatte (danke BF2... grml) Ich hab keinen Plan was hier falsch ist....

Das verwunderlichste ist aber, wenn ich den normalen An/Aus Schalter am Gehäuse einmal kurz betätige, fährt er ganz normal runter 
Wo liegt da der Fehler?

System: *Klick mich, ich bin ein Link*


----------



## phil2611 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner lässt sich nicht (normal) herunterfahren!*

Dann is meine Vermutung das Windows was abbekommen hat. 
Entweder installierst XP nochmal neu( wenn dir das Problem zu nervig wird) oder du drückst immer auf dem Knopf aufm Gehäuse um ihn auszumachen.


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Rechner lässt sich nicht (normal) herunterfahren!*

100Pro am betriebssystem Ale Win XP neu Raufballern behebt den Fehler dann wieder


----------



## Legion47 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Rechner lässt sich nicht (normal) herunterfahren!*

Vielleicht geht es auch ohne eine komplette Neuinstallation. Klingt eigentlich, als wäre nicht so viel kaputt und er hängt sich einfach nur an einer dummen Stelle auf. Dafür kann ein Programm verantwortlich sein oder Windows selber.
Die XP-Installations-CD sollte in der Lage sein zumindest den Versuch zu machen nach einem Fehler zu suchen (von ihr booten). Wenn sie nichts findet wird nichts geändert, wenn sie was findet gehts vielleicht wieder. Auf jeden Fall ist sie erstaunlich behutsam. ^^
Es könnte auch ein Programm sein (prädestiniert sind Antivirus-Programme), welches beim Herunterfahren noch irgendetwas Besonderes machen will, was ihm aber während des Shutdown von XP verweigert wird. Das herauszufinden ist aber aufwendig, da sowohl einzelne Programme, als auch Kombinationen von Programmen dafür verantwortlich sein können...

Wenn dir aber eine Neuinstallation nix ausmacht, kannst du natürlich auch die Möglichkeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------

